# What is philosophy.



## fullpower

To me, it is about the truth.  And I KNOW that vast majority of you aren't interested in knowing that.  Besides, it wouldn't be allowed around here.  To that end, there is a way of finding out what the real truth is.  That is, the truth that really matters.  But first, consider what Voltaire said.  He said, "To find out who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize."

  In a similar manner, the best way to find out what the real truth is, all you have to do is find out what you aren't allowed to say.  I know what those things are.  And believe me.  I'm not allowed to speak them!


----------



## The Irish Ram

He also said, "A witty saying proves nothing".   So, come on, full... Speak one truth and let us be the judge.


----------



## BULLDOG

You bet. It's kinda like you claiming you weren't allowed to say Merry Christmas. Nobody ever tried to stop you from saying that, but you got a lot of mileage out of that claim. Same thing here. Either say what is on your mind or STFU.


----------



## Hossfly

BULLDOG said:


> You bet. It's kinda like you claiming you weren't allowed to say Merry Christmas. Nobody ever tried to stop you from saying that, but you got a lot of mileage out of that claim. Same thing here. Either say what is on your mind or STFU.



Bulldog, I hate to break it to you but you are an ugly woman. I'm not referring to your avatar either.


----------



## Unkotare

fullpower said:


> To me, it is about the truth.  And I KNOW that vast majority of you aren't interested in knowing that.  ....




I guess you haven't studied much Philosophy, judging from your lack of logical reasoning.


----------



## fullpower

The Irish Ram said:


> He also said, "A witty saying proves nothing".   So, come on, full... Speak one truth and let us be the judge.



  The Voltaire saying I spoke about wasn't a witty saying.  It was the truth.  Also, I already told you that I wouldn't be allowed to speak them.  You should take the word of an expert on the matter.  If you want to know, send me a PM.  I will give you my email address.  Then you can email me and I will tell you.  But from past experience, I know it is unlikely that you would go through all that "trouble" to find out.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

fullpower said:


> To me, it is about the truth.  And I KNOW that vast majority of you aren't interested in knowing that.  Besides, it wouldn't be allowed around here.  To that end, there is a way of finding out what the real truth is.  That is, the truth that really matters.  But first, consider what Voltaire said.  He said, "To find out who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize."
> 
> In a similar manner, the best way to find out what the real truth is, all you have to do is find out what you aren't allowed to say.  I know what those things are.  And believe me.  I'm not allowed to speak them!



I am an equal-opportunity offender.  I can criticize anyone I choose, because my rules are my own.


----------



## Unkotare

fullpower said:


> ......  And believe me.  I'm not allowed to speak them!




Believe  you? Why? What do you imagine you are not allowed to speak? Or is this just a whiny way of avoiding any specifics?


----------



## petro

Hossfly said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet. It's kinda like you claiming you weren't allowed to say Merry Christmas. Nobody ever tried to stop you from saying that, but you got a lot of mileage out of that claim. Same thing here. Either say what is on your mind or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog, I hate to break it to you but you are an ugly woman. I'm not referring to your avatar either.
Click to expand...

Sure as hell posts like a woman.


----------



## BULLDOG

Hossfly said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet. It's kinda like you claiming you weren't allowed to say Merry Christmas. Nobody ever tried to stop you from saying that, but you got a lot of mileage out of that claim. Same thing here. Either say what is on your mind or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog, I hate to break it to you but you are an ugly woman. I'm not referring to your avatar either.
Click to expand...


Are you so old till you can't tell the difference between a man and a woman any more?  Why play games?  The OP claims he has some earth shattering truth but he isn't allowed to say it. I'm calling bullshit. If you're supporting his silly little game, you should STFU too.


----------



## Unkotare

fullpower said:


> [.... You should take the word of an expert on the matter.  .....




Who would that be?


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet. It's kinda like you claiming you weren't allowed to say Merry Christmas. Nobody ever tried to stop you from saying that, but you got a lot of mileage out of that claim. Same thing here. Either say what is on your mind or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog, I hate to break it to you but you are an ugly woman. I'm not referring to your avatar either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure as hell posts like a woman.
Click to expand...


Is that the best you can do? Next, you will be saying I have cooties.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet. It's kinda like you claiming you weren't allowed to say Merry Christmas. Nobody ever tried to stop you from saying that, but you got a lot of mileage out of that claim. Same thing here. Either say what is on your mind or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog, I hate to break it to you but you are an ugly woman. I'm not referring to your avatar either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure as hell posts like a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Next, you will be saying I have cooties.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what my wife would say.

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet. It's kinda like you claiming you weren't allowed to say Merry Christmas. Nobody ever tried to stop you from saying that, but you got a lot of mileage out of that claim. Same thing here. Either say what is on your mind or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog, I hate to break it to you but you are an ugly woman. I'm not referring to your avatar either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure as hell posts like a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Next, you will be saying I have cooties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what my wife would say.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...


Not what she said last night.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet. It's kinda like you claiming you weren't allowed to say Merry Christmas. Nobody ever tried to stop you from saying that, but you got a lot of mileage out of that claim. Same thing here. Either say what is on your mind or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog, I hate to break it to you but you are an ugly woman. I'm not referring to your avatar either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure as hell posts like a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Next, you will be saying I have cooties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what my wife would say.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what she said last night.
Click to expand...

You ain't woman enough.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog, I hate to break it to you but you are an ugly woman. I'm not referring to your avatar either.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure as hell posts like a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Next, you will be saying I have cooties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what my wife would say.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what she said last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't woman enough.
Click to expand...


You'll have to ask her about that.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure as hell posts like a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Next, you will be saying I have cooties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what my wife would say.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what she said last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't woman enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask her about that.
Click to expand...

Uh huh.
From the internet idiot with a lame out of date titty avi.
Pathetic actually you went that route.
Says everything about you.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Next, you will be saying I have cooties.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what my wife would say.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what she said last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't woman enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask her about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.
> From the internet idiot with a lame out of date titty avi.
> Pathetic actually you went that route.
> Says everything about you.
Click to expand...


Are you disrespecting the first daughter's titty?


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what my wife would say.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what she said last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't woman enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask her about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.
> From the internet idiot with a lame out of date titty avi.
> Pathetic actually you went that route.
> Says everything about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you disrespecting the first daughter's titty?
Click to expand...

You haven't earned that titty.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not what she said last night.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't woman enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask her about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.
> From the internet idiot with a lame out of date titty avi.
> Pathetic actually you went that route.
> Says everything about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you disrespecting the first daughter's titty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't earned that titty.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one who proudly posted it on the internet. Trump was publicly talking about how big her titties might get when she was still a little girl. Whine to him about how much she shows them off.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't woman enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask her about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.
> From the internet idiot with a lame out of date titty avi.
> Pathetic actually you went that route.
> Says everything about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you disrespecting the first daughter's titty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't earned that titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who proudly posted it on the internet. Trump was publicly talking about how big her titties might get when she was still a little girl. Whine to him about how much she shows them off.
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah...
We heard it the first thousand times.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask her about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> From the internet idiot with a lame out of date titty avi.
> Pathetic actually you went that route.
> Says everything about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you disrespecting the first daughter's titty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't earned that titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who proudly posted it on the internet. Trump was publicly talking about how big her titties might get when she was still a little girl. Whine to him about how much she shows them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, yeah...
> We heard it the first thousand times.
Click to expand...


Then why do you right wing nut bags keep bringing it up?


----------



## ViewFromAbove

How about at least one definition of “philosophy”?

*the study of the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence.*

Only a starter!


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> From the internet idiot with a lame out of date titty avi.
> Pathetic actually you went that route.
> Says everything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you disrespecting the first daughter's titty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't earned that titty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who proudly posted it on the internet. Trump was publicly talking about how big her titties might get when she was still a little girl. Whine to him about how much she shows them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, yeah...
> We heard it the first thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you right wing nut bags keep bringing it up?
Click to expand...

A question only  philosophers can answer.


----------



## jackflash

fullpower said:


> To me, it is about the truth.  And I KNOW that vast majority of you aren't interested in knowing that.  Besides, it wouldn't be allowed around here.  To that end, there is a way of finding out what the real truth is.  That is, the truth that really matters.  But first, consider what Voltaire said.  He said, "To find out who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize."
> 
> In a similar manner, the best way to find out what the real truth is, all you have to do is find out what you aren't allowed to say.  I know what those things are.  And believe me.  I'm not allowed to speak them!


I can tell you this about the subject of Philosophy: it is the "think & ponder" subject. The subject of Philosophy was a more indepth field of study than I had originally expected.  I learned from my Philosophy studies that government, law & morality is the keystone of the subject. Philosophy can also "INFLAME" the passions of both individuals & groups of people into engaging into MUCH HEATED debate! During my philosophy class @ EWU in 1990 several of us had to break up a catfight over the subject of proper government protocol(spiraled into political ideology then spiraled into name calling then kicking, scratching, ripping clothes & hitting) between two gals that were married into two different & opposing groups. The two opposing groups came to the aid of their respective gal involved in the catfight but started pushing & shoving the opposing members themselves. A quick thinking gal got between the two groups & got each group to back off while another student got the redhead out the door & into the hallway(should have heard her language!). Me & another student(male) got the other gal up to Mr Goodwin's desk where the three of us were able to get her calmed down(crying her eyes out then).  Three students quit the class(one was the redhead gal) & Mr. Goodwin recieved complaints from five other students for intentionally directing the students into a potentially volatile situation.  That class was a real eye opener for me, like it made me realize just how fast human emotions can flare up & just how HOT the undercurrent in the field of politics really is!


----------



## Unkotare

That doesn't sound like a Philosophy course, it sounds like a bunch of idiots with no self-control.


----------



## BigDave

Just like Edie Brickell and The New Bohemians said "Philosophy is like the talk on a cereal box"


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

fullpower said:


> To me, it is about the truth.  And I KNOW that vast majority of you aren't interested in knowing that.  Besides, it wouldn't be allowed around here.  To that end, there is a way of finding out what the real truth is.  That is, the truth that really matters.  But first, consider what Voltaire said.  He said, "To find out who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize."
> 
> In a similar manner, the best way to find out what the real truth is, all you have to do is find out what you aren't allowed to say.  I know what those things are.  And believe me.  I'm not allowed to speak them!


"To find out who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize."
Are those your words or someone elses? Have you really considered the meaning of them?
Do they rule your mind and heart because you are afraid to object in any way?

I spoke to people about my opinions in real life and used my phone and the internet to communicate them and I'm still here on planet Earth in one piece. I have been falsely accused and banned from web forums, but its not my problem if they dont want to discuss ideas in a reasonable way using popular platforms. If you don't do anything wrong what can they blame you for? I found plenty of wisdom in the gospels.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Next, you will be saying I have cooties.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what my wife would say.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what she said last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't woman enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask her about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.
> From the internet idiot with a lame out of date titty avi.
> Pathetic actually you went that route.
> Says everything about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you disrespecting the first daughter's titty?
Click to expand...

He said, she said?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Philosophy is deciding between scotch and high-octane liqueur.


----------

